# Fiddlers for Sale



## liteliner (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey guys. I was wondering if anybody knows if there is a bait shop near Daytona shores that sells fiddlers. Any info would be awesome. Thanks.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

big als might. but he is in flageler. are you looking for sheepheads?


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

liteliner

If you are getting ready for sheepshead , consider using fresh crabs, or crab leg (knuckles = with shell and meat attatched) . Get only the "fresh crabs" ; as a last resort , frozen.

Fishwander


----------



## liteliner (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. I know a spot where theres quite a few big sheep around but they dont want anything to do with live shrimp so just thought i would try fiddlers since I read so much about them being a top bait for the sheep.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Why not catch them yourself? How? Simple, get a 5 gallon bucket cut the bottom off then cut the cylinder you've just made into two short cylinders. You now have two fiddler traps. To set the trap, drive the cylinder into the sand halfway. Now scoop the sand out and use that sand around the outter edge to create a ramp, throw a shrimp or a fish carcass in the trap and you're done. Good luck, I hope this h this helped you.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

you can also use sand fleas, and blue crabs. small blue crabs though(but blues are hard to find/get)


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Not sure if it's still there, but if it is try the bait shop right underneath the Dunlawton bridge (beach side).... they used to have them when I fished


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Does*



KodiakZach said:


> Not sure if it's still there, but if it is try the bait shop right underneath the Dunlawton bridge (beach side).... they used to have them when I fished


Yes they went belly up almost a year ago.

Fish'n Cove or loveday's in New Smyrna has them with loveday being the cheapest 3.5 - 4 doz for only $5-
With the colder weather I know the Sheepie bite will be in full force, but the fiddlers dive deep so they may not be avail by the weekend.
I would call first.

Broken Crab will work but not as good as live fiddler.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Fishin' Hole over on Beach Street usually as them. Yea, live mullet isn't working to good lately, switching over the fiddlers myself.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

patindaytona said:


> Fishin' Hole over on Beach Street usually as them. Yea, live mullet isn't working to good lately, switching over the fiddlers myself.


live finger mullet for sheeps?


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Finger Mullet for Sheepsheads??*



smacks fanatic said:


> live finger mullet for sheeps?


Same here. It's no wonder why you're not catching any.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Charlie2 said:


> Same here. It's no wonder why you're not catching any.


lol,. x3


----------



## liteliner (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the info guys. Will get a report up once i get out there.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Yeah*

I think Pat, has been bedazzled by all of the Flounder he caught this year.

He has raised the bar this past year, respectfully putting his time in on the water and has become deadly by land or sea.

Fish fear him, and from what I understand Shrimp do also.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I've got to hand it to Pat.... I think he has come a very long way over the last couple of years and now catches the fish to prove it. Congrats Pat. Putting in a lot of time in Ponce (and I do mean A LOT!) is about the only way to produce good fish consistently.


----------

